# Possitive MENTAL Attitude .. I need your help!



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I've taken this opportunity to explore the FF world beyond the chat rooms.... (very rare) to ask for your help ... (Hi w4bb/Jo/Lil/Stoes/Twa - look, I made it off the sofa!!  - hold the tea for me Lil.. )

Generally I'm a really POSITVE  person but this has TOTALLY got the better of me  . 

At the momnet I feel like Ive gone out base jumping  without a parachute , I'm standing on the edge of a HUGE ravine and just before I jump, realised I've forgotten something  .

I sit in the CHAT room and talk .. which is great ...

                  

But at the end of the day, I have NO  IDEA how to TRY and remain  positive in situations like this!!!

So PLEASE, ANY suggestions (rocket pack?) to help me traverse this ravine we're attempting to fly over!!! 

Thanks to the Chat room visitors for the suggestions so far .. they're helping 

CD's / ITUNES /MP3's  
FERT CD's
Zitawest - I hadn't heard of her!!

Hypno/Meditation
Natal Hypnotherapy CD
Meditation meditainment CD
Paul McKenna's 'I can make u thin' emotional trauma and tappin techniques on 'overcome emotional eatting CD, got it on a shelf somewhere? Only thing I have to hand but actually really good! Bridge

Relaxing music
Andreas Voltenwieder

Smellies
Lavender balm on wrists /temples
Lavender oil on pillow
Lavender oil in foot spar

Things to do
Walk on the beach  
squander some 2p on the slot and shove machines  
Acupuncture
Swim
Caster oil pack  
Gardening 
Baking
Write a book!  thinking hat on ....
Gosh - you have mo idea, my mum would love me!
Chillax... 
Play arcade games 
Schedule a dinner out with your partner, or with some friends. 
Rent or go see a movie. 
Plan a day for those errands you keep not getting around to doing. 
Learn a new hobby you've been meaning to pursue. 
Clean out a closet or two. (Imagine how neat the house could be if every two-week wait, we passed the time cleaning! 
Relaxing with candle in a warm bath. 
Walking !! walking (i find to be a great "head cleaner") you dont need need to walk 10miles !!! just a simple 10 mins would help and also aids sleep.
One thing i found interesting was about "brain trianing" say to yourself "this is going to work" or "i feel good about this treament" it can make a real diference !! 
     

Right, Lil, you got any of those ice buns with u today? ... I'm coming back for me cuppa tea ...

Bridge xx

 fingers crossed xx

I hope and


----------



## johumble (Oct 19, 2011)

hi Overdabridge,

Thought I would reply  

I would do for "relaxtion", is to get out the house, being in the house drives me crazy sometimes  .  

I tend to go for a walk: to the beach, park , anywhere,  

Also when i goto the beach, i always go on the 2p machine ( the extend of my gambling).  

I do this to keep my mind off things, hope it works


Jo x


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

overDAbridge,
Great post!!!    
I believe its natural for us to have ups and downs!  We just need to focus on being more POSITIVE      days to beat the   blues days away!
Communication is KEY, however to the RIGHT people...non IVFers in my opinion have no idea, and often say the totally wrong thing to help us and don't even know they are saying the WRONG thing!  So rule 1 for ME - which I find works - is only discuss IVF with people who KNOW! The rest of the population get polite answers and thank you's for their support!
So after I have discussed and bored the likes of other IVFers...I usually use a footspa on the build up to stimming everyday with a drop of lavender in it!  I also use a Castor oil pack an hour a day to help keep the inside of me clean and healthy!! I find these both therapeutic and relaxing (remember not to use the Castor Oil pack during your period)  
I am very luck to also have a fabulous acupuncturist who deals with fertility and she treats me once a week.  I also walk and swim for exercises!
I talk to my DH as much as I can about our journey and he also helps me stay calm and focused.

I hope this helps and looking forward to others hints and tips about staying focused and calm!!!!      
Lots of love and hugs to us all on this roller coaster journey
M x


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Jo,


I like the sounds of that   I just love the coast, 

the wind through your hair, the sand giving u a facial   having to hide in a cafe from the rain 


Fish chips and ice cream and tea,   


The beach rocks   and 2p machines are stupidly good fun, I like it!





Bridge x


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Twang,


Nice suggestions there  


I'm still totally intrigued with the whole caster oil pack thing.    


I know you said its best not to do it in your 2ww or with embies so I'll just have to wait!  


      


Positive thinking .... positive thinking ...


Bridge x


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes ladies! VERY IMPORTANT NOT TO USE CASTOR OIL PACK DURING 2WW!!!!
Thanks for remidning me that overDAbridge!!!


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Ello OverDAbridge !!! well as you know my dear I am not on IVF so I cant speak on that level as such....But I do know how It feels to be TTC for years and have 3 losses....

We are all the same on here as our hearts all yearning for a baby, and thats the nice thing about it all, we all have the same GOAL !!!! 

Waiting is the worst game in the book, and god knows Ive done a far bit !!! Bit they say god things comes to those who wait....       

This site has already given me some hope as for the first time EVER i feel I'm not alone.....And either are you chick 

The mind is the strongest enemy to many (inc me) and the best advice I would give is - Try all you can to switch off...walks...baking...gardening...whatever your into....As i have found the more active I am the less stressed i become

Chat soon hun, and all my fingers & toes are firmly Xed for you doll     

XOXOOXOXOXOXOXOXOOXOXOXXOXOXOXOXOOXOXOXOXOXXOOXXOOXOXOXOOXOXOXOXOX

P.S - Have another BUBBLE !!! YEYYYY!! XOXOXOOX


----------



## shesadilly (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you know why I think you should do.. Not right now when your on your 2ww of course, but when you get your positive   you should throw all your energy into writing a book!  Your style of writing is great!  The humour and clearly your energy is contagious.  A lot of gals would really benefit from a friend like you whether it be in human, blog or paper form!!!!  

that's my tip!

Best of luck to you, now chillax
Shesadilly xx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Shesaidilly

Look at you talking about who would make a great friend. Complementing people like that, you're surely in demand!

  

Write a book: Great idea !!! 

Seriously, if I wrote a book my mum would finally forgive me all those years of hyper active grief I gave her!!


Get u  


Chillax - I don't use that one widely but I may have to drag that over it the chat - I like it  

Bridge x

I sent u a bubble - still totally pleased with myself for learning how to do it!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Bridge  

I'm not sure I can given any advise on this, after all all I did was play computer games    (mind you, it looks like you've been given loads of good things to try already though   ) but I just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your 2ww.

Looking forward to hearing your GOOD news   and seeing you about on FF  

B xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh Bridge just look at your Bubble amount now.........


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey BG2007  

Thank you for sorting out the VIP Member ship so quickly last night - that was supppppper quick!

I don't have much time today but I'm looking forward to being able to check out my new smiley faces and being able to give feed back on the new forums I have access to. 

I haven't ventured too far into the arcade but it seems at some point I might have to go in there to whip Tony's booty at Donkey Kong!

Thank you for your positive vibes    and support   

I think I'm going to look more into this 'tapping' think that Paul McKenna was on about. An acquaintance was telling me about it a month or so ago and I'm intrigued! I might even venture onto a different part of the forum to see if any one knows about it, check me... off the sofa and walkin around!!

lots of love,

Bridge x


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

OverDAbridge, here are some idea's and others may find this interesting also..  (maybe) 

Schedule a dinner out with your partner, or with some friends. 
Rent or go see a movie. 
Plan a day for those errands you keep not getting around to doing. 
Learn a new hobby you've been meaning to pursue. 
Clean out a closet or two. (Imagine how neat the house could be if every two-week wait, we passed the time cleaning! 
Relaxing with candle in a warm bath. 
Walking !! walking (i find to be a great "head cleaner") you dont need need to walk 10miles !!! just a simple 10 mins would help and also aids sleep.
One thing i found interesting was about "brain trianing" say to yourself "this is going to work" or "i feel good about this treament" it can make a real diference !!   

And thats about all I have, i have never been 2ww on treament before but a few times on my own...so I hope this helps        

Love , waiting4babyxoxooxox


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey baby,

I like you're list 

Good point about the house!! If id spent the time cleaning instead of worrying its would be immaculate!

Next time maybe I should only allow my self to worry for an hour say - if I've done an hour of cleaning!!


Added your suggestions to the list.


Bridge xx


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

to Bridge


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Twang :/


----------

